# The Shadow Seer now available from Amazon.co.uk



## the_faery_queen

After a long wait my fantasy novel the Shadow Seer is now available from amazon.uk in print, as well as kindle, (also available from amazon.com)






http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1921636122/?tag=brite-21

Blurb:
For generations prophets have foreseen the birth of the Shadow Seer, the  oracle of dark visions and fallen kingdoms. But by the time of Sorron,  King of Carnia, their warnings have mostly been forgotten and his name  is known only to a handful of scholars.     When Sorron's grandson,  Prince Candale, falls deathly ill, the Seer's legends are brought to  light once again by his saviour, a witch named Mayrila. She believes  that Candale is the fulfilment of those long forgotten prophecies.  She  believes that he is the Shadow Seer...


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Followed your link and Liked andTagged your book. By the way you had no tags so I gave you two - Fantasy and elves. You should probably add some more. You're allowed up to fifteen. Think of them as keywords which readers might search to find books they like.

Hope it goes well,

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## the_faery_queen

tagged on amazon? i didn't know about that. thanks


----------

